# 2004 Soloist the same as current Soloist Team?



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

Is the 2004 Soloist the same frame as the current Soloist Team Frame in regard to geometry, materials, etc?


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes, they are the same. The only thing that may be different is the fork, as Cervelo changes forks from year to year, and for that matter, within the same year. 



dcb said:


> Is the 2004 Soloist the same frame as the current Soloist Team Frame in regard to geometry, materials, etc?


----------

